# Any advice on teaching jobs in dubai?



## kellyp (Jan 7, 2012)

Hi,

I am a kindergarten teacher from Christchurch NZ looking at finding a teaching job in dubai this year. I have experience teaching in an International school in Japan, also 5 years teaching kindergarten in NZ. I have applied for a early years position with GEMS so far. Does anyone out there have any advice about which schools are good/not so good to work for? I have seen a lot of mixed opinions about GEMS so am a bit cautious now!
Any advice would be wonderful 
Thanks


----------



## Pink Fairie (Sep 9, 2011)

Which school?


----------



## kellyp (Jan 7, 2012)

Pink Fairie said:


> Which school?


Not sure yet, just a general advertisement at this stage but will find out more soon


----------



## kellyp (Jan 7, 2012)

indiandoc said:


> I think Gems is a good group to be associated with they, have fantastic schools and schools and teachers of all standards and from all over. I think they have nearly 40 schools. And I think you must consider that. I am a doctor living in Mirdif dubai. so if you like any guidance feel free to ask. regards


Hi thanks for your views, its good to hear positive feedback, im sure everyone has different experiences, just what you make of it. Thanks again


----------



## LollyMonster (Oct 19, 2011)

Good Luck with your job... Im also from New Zealand.. Make sure you get all the facts.. including area you will be living..money and most important the job.. Got quite a shock moving here.. But now working out well..


----------



## Lewy1983 (Dec 19, 2011)

Are GEMS schools known to be good, do they have a good reputation?


----------

